# My fursuit head attempt



## Deci (Jun 7, 2010)

Is my fursuits head any good?  It doesn't look quite right to me.  The mistakes and stuff that doesnt look good on it now.  Can it be covered up by Faux fur?  Like i notice one of the sides is slightly deformed.  Will the faux fur hide this?

Also I don't want to cut the eyes out yet.  I have no idea what they should look like or how to place them.  If this thing is a complete piece of shit please tell me and tell me how to fix/replace/make one that isnt shit.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 7, 2010)

You're ears look crooked, not quite the same. But then, I think so do mine. I'm in the middle of my first head attempt too, so I'm not sure what adding fur will do to it. Once I finish my base up (no fur, mind) I'll post a few pics and we can compare notes.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 7, 2010)

I've seen a few suits that purposefully have off symmetrical ears. I think it looks kinda cute, particularly on dog suits.

But really the entire right side if the face looks like it's drooping. Fur will forgive you some, but it can't work symmetrical magic.

I recommend using a mesh framework. You don't need to put it in the head, just use it as a guide to assist you, once you're done with it you can take it out/off.

I like the mesh because you can use the boxes as counters to measure up by multiples of whichever number for each side.. Without it all my heads would look off center.


----------



## Deci (Jun 7, 2010)

I decided to just tear it apart tomorrow.  Tomorrow so that I can be well rested and can salvage as much foam as possible off of the head.  Im going to do as you say Jesie,  im going to make a plastic mesh model first since that craps like 99 cents a sheet and because i bought 10 bucks of it   AND im going to go get some hard foam instead of upholstery foam like i was using in that.  Oh and thanks for the very detailed picture!


----------



## Glitch (Jun 7, 2010)

First off, you making your cat fursona?
If so, the muzzle is wayyyy too long, obviously.

As far as overall construction, I'm confused as to how you did it.  While making my head I followed a Matrices tutorial (on all-foam).  Just curious as to how you did yours.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 7, 2010)

Deci said:


> I decided to just tear it apart tomorrow.  Tomorrow so that I can be well rested and can salvage as much foam as possible off of the head.  Im going to do as you say Jesie,  im going to make a plastic mesh model first since that craps like 99 cents a sheet and because i bought 10 bucks of it   AND im going to go get some hard foam instead of upholstery foam like i was using in that.  Oh and thanks for the very detailed picture!




If you need some close ups just ask.


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 7, 2010)

You can also add foam anywhere on the head in the long run, since its going to be covered up anyway by faux fur and other things.

And using a wire mesh as a ... guide would be better than using nothing at all to guide you, when it comes to where the eyes and ears should be.

Takes me 10 times walking to the bathroom with my ears positioned on the top of my head just so i know to get them in the right spots.


----------



## Deci (Jun 7, 2010)

Ya I did a douch thing after i got the head shape started i just sorta eyeballed it from there >_>


----------



## Deci (Jun 7, 2010)

YAY.  After a whole days work I made a good looking head.
















The first picture is of course the rough i made.  The second picture is what it is now and after trimming.  It is laying on top of the fur im putting on it .  The third is a picture of the basic nose i made with Sculpty clay laying against the head.  I dont know about you guys but I think I did a way better job on the 2nd one than the first one. 

Tell me how you think it looks.  Dont worry about hurting my feelings pretty much the only thing that could do that now is for my fur to catch fire.


----------



## Deo (Jun 7, 2010)

You might want to resculpt the nose a bit.










And make the ears more conical. they are more round (like at the base). And put them slightly closer forwards. 
http://www.kejento.com/uploadter/173.17.119.27/Wolf_Ears.jpg
http://shadow-olerex.deviantart.com/#/d5421p
http://www.idahoreporter.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/wolf1.jpg
http://image52.webshots.com/652/8/40/97/2656840970041704639jZZUho_ph.jpg


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 7, 2010)

making fursuits is one of those arts thats harder than it looks, I spent 3 days working on my feet paws. 

definitely make sure the foam is its very best though, The fur should be treated like the icing on the cake, not bondo.... although I have seen fursuit foam bases with bondo looking stuff on them.

the better it looks the more proud of it you'll be.


----------



## Deci (Jun 7, 2010)

I made a rough nose dude.  Im grinding it into shape.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 7, 2010)

What animal are you basing your head off of? I think it looks pretty good. Especially for just a second attempt. Tomorrow I'll be working on my head some more. I'll post some pictures and would love to see what you think!


----------



## Deci (Jun 8, 2010)

Im supposed to be a cat.  But since i cant find any cool looking housecat type heads im just going to go with one that looks like a lion/lepord/any big cat.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh good. I thought it was a feline but with Deovacuus post I thought maybe it was supposed to be a wolf or some other canine.


----------



## Deci (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know if it looks alot like a feline head but why the hell would it be anything else but a cat or something.  Look to the left under my name.  What reason would anyone deviate from their fursona on their suits.


----------



## elenawing (Jun 8, 2010)

Deci - there's no need to be rude :/ A lot of people do fursuits apart from their fursona


----------



## Hyasinth (Jun 8, 2010)

considering I have a bunch planned and only one is my fursona (including a manticore yeaaaaah)


----------



## _Paprika_ (Jun 8, 2010)

Deci said:


> I don't know if it looks alot like a feline head but why the hell would it be anything else but a cat or something.  Look to the left under my name.  What reason would anyone deviate from their fursona on their suits.



Forgive my intrusion, but you seemed rather sharp with your reply. Although I am sure that was not your intention.

I have noticed that a lot of people like to create characters rather than just having one persona that represents them.
In regards to the purpose of this thread, I very much like your second attempt, it is coming along rather nicely. Although may I suggest you make the ears slightly bigger and perhaps add a little to the cheeks? Fur tends to dwarf the foam.


----------



## Deci (Jun 9, 2010)

You will have to excuse me my days have been bluring by and i cant even remember posting anything other than the 2 posts with pictures.  If I was rude and I see that I was I apologize.  I am currently furring my head right now.


----------



## Deci (Jun 9, 2010)

I have yet to trim the fur, airbrush it, or make my eyes.  But i plan on doing that over the next few days.






It doesn't look quite like i want it to but it will have to do for now since I am out of money for the project.  Im hoping airbrushing it will make it pop a little.  No I do not have a mouth one.


----------



## Deo (Jun 9, 2010)

Woah. Chill there. I was only trying to help with the nose. I thought the head was canid beacause of the long pointed snout, and if it was then the nose would need to be adjusted to better suit a canine. I posted some reference pics TO HELP YOU. And you snap at me? Harsh.



Deci said:


> I don't know if it looks alot like a feline head but why the hell would it be anything else but a cat or something. Look to the left under my name. What reason would anyone deviate from their fursona on their suits.


 
As for people suits not matching their species it happens all the time. I'm a tasmanian devil who suits as a skeletal bear or black wolf. It happens alot. Especially with those who make their own fursuits. http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/129/6/0/Nihil_by_ModernGrendel.jpg 
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs30/f/2008/156/7/1/dances_with_SKLAR_by_zoharskarth.jpg


----------



## Deci (Jun 9, 2010)

> You will have to excuse me my days have been bluring by and i cant even  remember posting anything other than the 2 posts with pictures.  If I  was rude and I see that I was I apologize.  I am currently furring my  head right now.


Anyway im going to go see about some eyes from a taxidermy store tomorrow.

Next time i make a head should i go with hard foam.  And can someone give me a link or something to lead me to it so I can buy it when i need it?


----------



## Jesie (Jun 10, 2010)

You can make your own eyes with some leggings at wal-mart and Sharpe markers. Will cost much less and might fit the style of your mask better to have big toony eyes instead of realistic eyes.

Plus you have the disadvantage of not being able to see through taxidermy eyes. You'd have to craft tear ducts to view out of and for a beginner suit maker that can be tricky.

Try this tutorial.


And you don't have to make them 'fallow me' eyes. Any round thing can have the center cut out and see-thru black material taped/glued to it. I use white foam, but you can use anything. A plastic cup, a smoothed over coke can bottom, Those tops you get from the store when you get a ICEE. I mean Anything.


----------

